# Micro bevel for chisels?



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a set of Irwin chisels for chopping, and a set of WoodRiver butt chisels for paring. Could anyone explain the advantages of a micro bevel for my chopping chisels? I have been doing some research on the subject, but havnt turned up much.

Thx…... John


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Faster to sharpen.

If the entire bevel is, say, 25 degrees, and you want to sharpen, you need to remove metal along the entire bevel to restore the edge. Takes some time. If you start with 25 degrees, but use a, say 30 degree micro, or secondary, bevel, you only have to remove metal at the tip to restore the edge. Over time the micro bevel will get bigger and bigger, taking more and more time to sharpen, then you'll have to bite the bullet and restore the primary bevel. But you can get a fair amount of sharpening in before you have to do that.

I really liked the David Charlesworth DVD Lie-Nielsen sells. It's based on water stones. But the microbevel concept works on all sharpening systems.


----------



## NJWiliam (May 16, 2011)

Quicker to sharpen because less steel to remove.
I strongly recommend convex bevel sharpening though. Check out Paul Sellers or Barr Quarton sharpening clips on YouTube.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

On chopping chisels, I've simply never bothered. The above makes sense, though. I simply strop until I need to establish a new edge.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

On chopping chisels, I've simply never bothered. The above makes sense, though. I simply strop until I need to establish a new edge.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

If you start with 25 degrees, but use a, say 30 degree micro, or secondary, bevel

5 degrees seems like a lot to me.

I don't usually go more than ~2 degrees on the micro-bevel


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was thinking along the same lines.

V/R…..John


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Just to throw another opinion out there, once I have a new chisel prepped with a flat polished back and polished bevel of around 25 degrees I just go to my 8000 waterstone for several strokes freehand. Paul Sellers style. Then to a leather strop and back to work. Takes all of three minutes or less.

BTW John. I just picked up a set or those Wood River butt chisels for $29 today. I don't expect them to perform like my Isles but for the price, they look like a good value.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Mike… I love those butt chisels. I dont have any high end chisels to compare them to, but they are sooo nice for paring by hand. I am going to check out Sellers videos.

Thanks…... John


----------

